# Pike Island Flathead - 37"



## Walleye_RBY (Apr 19, 2013)

:B

No wipers, but did get this fine fellow on a 5" swim shad ;-) anyone wants to go let me know... This is the Pike Island Dam fishing area...


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice fish Walleye! Did you pull that up over the railing!?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Walleye_RBY (Apr 19, 2013)

Nope my boy went below to land him... and thanks


----------



## hujack007 (Jun 2, 2010)

Great fish was this on 5-15 i wanted to go down it was just alil to windy for me&that dam grass cutting thing I had to deal with...


----------



## Walleye_RBY (Apr 19, 2013)

Think it was the 14th, day before but it was still very very windy... shoot me a line if you want to hit the river


----------



## hujack007 (Jun 2, 2010)

Im going to try and go down tomorrow afternoon pending weather or rain. I'm supposed to goto a graduation party tonight but I might not and head down soon as I get home around 5:30, I will know by 4P.M. today.


----------



## FishinFireman25 (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome catch!!


----------



## Walleye_RBY (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## hujack007 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey I was down there Friday, 5/31 think you was fishing next to me. I had a long week at work 50+ hours and left soon after you I was beat and there where ******* fisherman saying they where going to take the whole pier. 1 fisherman cant use no 5 or 6 poles how ever many he had. I did decent, 2 channels 2 small mouth and a sheep head


----------



## Walleye_RBY (Apr 19, 2013)

YEA !!!! The red headed guy ??? Ugh lolololol Hey I got my boat up here if you want to go ??


----------



## hujack007 (Jun 2, 2010)

Walleye_RBY said:


> YEA !!!! The red headed guy ??? Ugh lolololol Hey I got my boat up here if you want to go ??


Yes W.T.H.? I had my wife bring my kid and her friend and kid down and he just looked at us like a A-hole. Unreal.. I went down to relieve some stress after work too only get more worked up.


----------

